# SILENT Haze machine



## yanksrule0422 (May 15, 2014)

So right how I have an Antari HZ-350. Antari Lighting And Effects - Products
It's a wonderful Haze Machine, but it is very loud while it operates.

What would be a good, powerful haze machine that's silent??


----------



## techieman33 (May 15, 2014)

Look at the MDG units that use Co2.


----------



## yanksrule0422 (May 15, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> Look at the MDG units that use Co2.




Wont CO2 just stay low to the ground??

Im looking to fill up a room, roughly 1000 seats


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 15, 2014)

The Ultratec Radiance is very quiet.


----------



## techieman33 (May 16, 2014)

yanksrule0422 said:


> Wont CO2 just stay low to the ground??
> 
> Im looking to fill up a room, roughly 1000 seats



The Co2 is just used as a propellent to force the hazer fluid through the hazer in place of a compressor.


----------



## yanksrule0422 (May 16, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> The Co2 is just used as a propellent to force the hazer fluid through the hazer in place of a compressor.




Oh i see. if thats the case, how much carbon dioxide and haze does a hazer like that use up? How long does it last? How expensive is it to maintain


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 16, 2014)

sk8rsdad said:


> The Ultratec Radiance is very quiet.



2nd that, fan noise and slight hissing.


----------



## coldnorth57 (May 16, 2014)

Radiance Hazer
I have been using one of these for years now quiet and puts out a lot of haze. have used it right on stage (hiden), have hung it over the stage and also just off stage, love it


----------



## yanksrule0422 (May 16, 2014)

coldnorth57 said:


> Radiance Hazer
> I have been using one of these for years now quiet and puts out a lot of haze. have used it right on stage (hiden), have hung it over the stage and also just off stage, love it




One thing i dont like about the HZ-350 is that it only has 1 output amount. I cant say "put out haze at 25%". It only puts out 100% or 0%. 

Ive seen videos of the radiance. It looks powerful. That haze is thick, which means my video guys wont like it too much unless i can control its output. Is that possible?? 

With the radiance, can i output, say 25% constantly instead of having to have a chase running that tells the hazer to turn on for some time then off for some more time??


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 16, 2014)

The Radiance Hazer has _mostly _independent control of flow rate and fan speed. I typically set flow rate below 10% and fan at 50% to fill a 350 seat auditorium. It's only _mostly _because the fan shuts off if the flow rate is set to zero.


----------



## coldnorth57 (May 16, 2014)

On DMX control I have run it all night at 2 to 5 % rate and fan at 30 to 50% and fills a 800 seat house no problem


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2014)

The MDG ATMOSPHERE or the ATMe are, by far, the quietest ones out there. (under 46dB @ 1m)

It (standard Atmosphere) uses VERY LITTLE consumables - 55ml (1.85 oz) of fluid and 180g (0.4 lbs) of CO2 per hour.. at FULL OUTPUT, and frankly, you won't need that, not in most venues anyway. The average cost of operation is under 1.50$ / hour, fluid & CO2 included (again, at full). It's a 700W generator that usually drops down to 315W in operation, even while reheating. 
If you absolutely require DMX control (which is not all that important on a Haze Generator) - you can use the ATMe, but I would suggest that only if you have a very large venue.


----------

